# please tell me... do you leave a hoof abscess to burst or have it dug out?



## mightymammoth (22 November 2012)

Hi,

Can you please tell me if you have your horses hoof abscess dug out by the farrier or vet or if you leave it to burst through on its own...

and why? 

thanks


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (22 November 2012)

have vet or farrier look first if suspected abscess and then poultice to come out on it's own.


----------



## Clippy (22 November 2012)

I always get the farrier to try to get to them.

Reason: They are so incredibly painful for the horse and if you can get to them, they get relief fairly soon. To leave them to track out can take a long, long time. Also, if they can be got at, you can poultice to help them clear up and soon get a sound horse back!


----------



## be positive (22 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			I always get the farrier to try to get to them.

Reason: They are so incredibly painful for the horse and if you can get to them, they get relief fairly soon. To leave them to track out can take a long, long time. Also, if they can be got at, you can poultice to help them clear up and soon get a sound horse back!
		
Click to expand...

This, they are usually very painful and not helped by bute so I would not want to leave them for too long.


----------



## whiteclover (22 November 2012)

get farrier/vet to dig it out. My horse has just had one and I had the vet out because his vacs were due at the same time. Im hoping he doesnt get anymore this winter.


----------



## Shysmum (22 November 2012)

You poor thing, you are really having a hard time (and so is the horse) 

Tbh, i would get a farrier out and try and get the abscess opened up, and then tub and poultice. Any bursting will relieve the pain a lot. 

(((((HUGS)))) I do feel for you x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			I always get the farrier to try to get to them.

Reason: They are so incredibly painful for the horse and if you can get to them, they get relief fairly soon. To leave them to track out can take a long, long time. Also, if they can be got at, you can poultice to help them clear up and soon get a sound horse back!
		
Click to expand...

This.

IME the farrier is better than the vet at this job.


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2012)

Wellit really depends how much digging you have to do! If the abscess is near the sole or white line then, helping to release pressure is fine, however, you don't want to open up too much hoof or you will have to wait for it to grow back before you can turn out again. 

Less is more...


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 November 2012)

I always got my farrier to do it and he used to say the trouble with vets is their knives are never sharp enough. Once you hit the site after allowing it to drain, poultice.

Apart from the welfare i would never ignore an abcess as they can track up the foot and burst out the coronet .


----------



## mightymammoth (22 November 2012)

Thanks all, its hard to know whats the best thing to do.


----------



## bonny (22 November 2012)

Another one for getting the farrier not the vet to do it. Vets always seem to cut away too much hoof whereas farriers are much more cautious. Don't leave it, too painful for the horse and easily relieved by your farrier.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 November 2012)

I've done all the options (Vet dig it out, Farrier dig it out, poultice, not poultice) and they heal quicker if you do nothing - no poultice and no digging, whole process from 'oh I think she may have an abscess' to it bursting was 48 hours. However if the horse is really suffering and on three legs for days on end, I wouldn't leave it as the pedal bone can become infected.


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2012)

It is Victoria, the thing is, if it is already tracking up through the coronet, digging at the sole will not release the pain and pressure. It's hard to know where it is sometimes. 

My filly has had two abscesses this year. One in the fore, one in the hind. The fore burst at the coronet and the sole, the hind burst at the white line and the frog. Both took two weeks to burst on their own. She was brought in and buted, we did dig the hind very slightly at the white line and this did help. We didn't dig the fore as it had tracked up the side of her foot and you can't exactly dig at the coronet band!

Get the farrier or vet to hoof test, you can quite accurately find them this way... Although I don't like hoof testers...


----------



## dafthoss (22 November 2012)

Always left them, he has been slightly short for a day, two max, then the hole appears. So don't really have time to get vet or farrier out before he has done it him self. If he was really sore rather than just a tiny bit short on the affected leg then yes I'd get some one out.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Faracat said:



			I've done all the options (Vet dig it out, Farrier dig it out, poultice, not poultice) and they heal quicker if you do nothing - no poultice and no digging, whole process from 'oh I think she may have an abscess' to it bursting was 48 hours. However if the horse is really suffering and on three legs for days on end, I wouldn't leave it as the pedal bone can become infected.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this. 

I have not had an abscess dug out for years. They burst usually at the heel bulb, or at the coronet band and occasionally down the side of the frog and once in the middle of the frog (though that was more likely something like a thorn having got into the frog). I pump the hole with hydrogen peroxide at 3% dilution daily for about 10 days.  No poulticing is required, no time off to mend a hole in the sole is required. No vet bill has to be paid. 

My timing would be 

Day 1 - is this horse lame?
Day 2 - yes, this horse is probably lame.
Day 3 - ah, this horse has a really sore foot
Day 4 - ooh look, pus  OR call the farrier, this has gone on long enough. 

Sometimes there are days in between when the abscess makes more room for itself and the horse is comfortable for a day or two or three, then lame again.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (22 November 2012)

My old boy was fracture lame with his last foot absess, farrier out and instantly sound horse! Well...nearly, but you get what I mean!


----------



## amandap (22 November 2012)

I'm a do nothing person too. Unless of course it went on 'broken leg lame' for more than a day or so. None of mine have had any noticeable for a few years now but the one dug out years ago became an ongoing problem for months. Then there is the huge problem of trying to keep the hole clean.

The hoof is/should be, a sealed structure, digging holes in it into the corium is risking introducing infection.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (22 November 2012)

I will always have them dug out. I would also rather have a larger hole than smaller so that it does not close over before it has totally drained. 

Leave ay infection in the foot it will break out on the coronary band leaving scar tissue to grow down the hoof wall. Also draining from the top is going against gravity so, it might well offer some relief but then flair up again.


----------



## LD&S (22 November 2012)

Another vote for having it dug out, by the time your horse is lame the infection has possibly moved onto internal soft tissue.
I've had the vet and farrier do it and unlike a few here my vet was very conservative with his knife and he did point out both times he didn't want to make the hole any bigger than it needed to be but there was a possibilty it would need to be enlarged. One hole was fine one had to be enlarged but the relief to both horses was almost instant, walking almost normal within minutes, prior to the lancing my mare looked like she had broken a leg, she could barely hobble, the other not quite so bad but was still in a lot of pain.


----------



## Ibblebibble (22 November 2012)

had my first abscess case earlier this year and big girl was on 3 legs so had vet out first and then farrier 4 days later to re-dig. in future i would call farrier before vet, i know you can leave them to work themselves out but i'd rather not


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 November 2012)

Foxhunter49 said:



			Leave ay infection in the foot *it will break out on the coronary band leaving scar tissue to grow down the hoof wall.* Also draining from the top is going against gravity so, it might well offer some relief but then flair up again.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but it causes no problems (see wavy line approx half way down the hoof) and I've never known one to flair up again.

Edited to link, as photo is huuuuge.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z87/kij_pictures/100_2327.jpg

If you let it burst at the coronet, the horse is instantly sound and you don't need to worry about it any more. When I let the Vet/Farrier dig them out of the sole, the horse was footy for days.


----------



## Alphamare (22 November 2012)

Abcess's that are dug out reinfect way more often causing the horse more lameness and pain than ones that are left alone. Personally I leave them asthey tend to only take a couple days. Never had one cause any scar tissue either and a coronet closes up far more quickly that the sole of the hood. Personal choice really. Also feel vets tend to do more harm than good and pretty much get in there with a jcb going by the size of the hole left behind!


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 November 2012)

I get them opened by carrier or vet.

We all know how painful a spot us!  (yuck)

The pressure Is horrible and incredibly painful.
Waiting for it to burst is  unnessesary pain for the poor horse.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

You get the farrier out quick pronto!!!!! I'm surprised you had to ask on the forum.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

Is Victoria1980x for real??? that she had too ask, whethr to leave her horse in a lot of pain???


----------



## Shysmum (22 November 2012)

^^^ Echo Bravo that is not fair - this poster has been asking for help for a while, but is tackling recurring abcessess. She put piccies on yesterday and got advice - I believe she is trying.


----------



## nicolenlolly (22 November 2012)

From my experience, vet dug it out to start with but only underneath so once poultice came off he still had a large hole to fill with mud etc and get re-infected. My farrier then came and cut out a semi circle out the front of the hoof so that anything that went in would come straight out the front. If in future I required any assistance, I would call farrier as he would have done this in the first place and he would have less of his hoof missing.  It did work ever so well though. He went from hopping to sound within a couple of days  good luck xx


----------



## Ali2 (22 November 2012)

The one and only time I've had an abscess to deal with the vet dug it out on day 2.  He was absolutely hopping and the immediate relief of it being released outweighed the damage to the hoof IMHO.  It sealed and healed really quickly.  I'd do the same if it happened again.


----------



## mightymammoth (22 November 2012)

Yes echo bravo I am "for real", how do you know if my horse is in a "lot of pain",  sorry didn't realise you were in my stable earlier. Maybe if you were you would have the guts to say something to my face as you are obviously an expert? Pathetic judgemental person


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

Come off it Victoria1980x. When my horses have pointed their feet and being in pain the first thing I do,is ring the expert my FARRIER,never the vet,farriers have spent more time studying the horse foot as that is their livelyhood than a vet, so if your horse is in pain and it's a foot you get your farrier out,they can tell you if you need the vet.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 November 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			Yes echo bravo I am "for real", how do you know if my horse is in a "lot of pain",  sorry didn't realise you were in my stable earlier. Maybe if you were you would have the guts to say something to my face as you are obviously an expert? Pathetic judgemental person
		
Click to expand...

Victoria dont rise to the nasty comments. You are doing ok. Abcessess are a horrible thing to deal with and most of the advice on here i agree with having gone through the same thing very recently. The vet came (he was so lame we were terrified) and opened up the bottom of the hoof .. the relief was clear to see and within minutes he was feeling better already. 



Echo Bravo said:



			Come off it Victoria1980x. When my horses have pointed their feet and being in pain the first thing I do,is ring the expert my FARRIER,never the vet,farriers have spent more time studying the horse foot as that is their livelyhood than a vet, so if your horse is in pain and it's a foot you get your farrier out,they can tell you if you need the vet.

Click to expand...

You ... stop your nastiness, let this thread be for information and advice rather than bi*tchy comments. Anyone coming on here with a problem is going to be put off and run a mile if we all keep being horrible to each other and that could put horses in danger!


----------



## Stacy_W (22 November 2012)

I would have it looked at.  My friend's old pony nearly suffered blood poisoning from a foot abscess that wasn't treated and couldn't find a breaking point.  She had to have a fair few weeks of box rest.  I expect this is a rare side effect but for me it wouldn't be worth the risk. If an abscess can't find an easy release point it will find a better route and sometimes this is through the body.  This is why you should always get dental abscesses attended to - they can (rarely) be deadly.


----------



## mightymammoth (22 November 2012)

Thankyou echo bravo I can only bow down to your superior knowledge and expertise, it is the constructive supportive advice from people like you that make this forum so wonderful. I never realised that farriers spent so much time studying the horse hoof, wow such a revaluation, thank you. 

(although where in this thread I have said about pointing their feet and  being in pain I dont know). I was only wondering what people would do as some say leave and some say dig out which is what I usually do. I shall know better than to ask opinions next time.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			Is Victoria1980x for real??? that she had too ask, whethr to leave her horse in a lot of pain???
		
Click to expand...

Echo Bravo there are plenty, though a minority, of farriers and vets who will recommend leaving abscesses to break out by themselves even if the horse is in a lot of pain for a couple of days. It is the opinion of these vets and farriers and others, including me, that they heal a lot quicker and with less risk of re-infection if they are left. 

So a little less of the outrage and sarcasm please?


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

Perhaps you should have a chat with your farrier as you don't seem to hold him in any high regard. Mine I do.


----------



## Buds_mum (22 November 2012)

Goodness I am the only one with a farrier who can not drop everything because my precious horse had a abscess?! As echo brave seems to be suggesting farriers are an on an abscess hotline.

Victoria I tend to poltice and hot tub, for a day or so. If horse is on three legs then farrier if he isn't available as is often the case (tends to be shoeing them things with hooves ) then vet is called.
My old lad had a cracker of one in his frog, blumming nightmare. 2 weeks of hot tubbing and polticing before he came sound.

The Bute thing is difficult, one hand says it helps the pain. The other says taking down the inflammation stops the natural course of the abscess bursting and draining...
My boy had Bute as his arthritis was aggravated by him over compensating on his other legs. But generally I wouldn't give Bute for an abscess. 

Hope your horse is fixed up soon!


----------



## JennyNZ (22 November 2012)

I'm a leaver.  My one experience of having one dug out was futile, not only did I end up with a hole in the sole, but abscess continued on it's merry way and came out the coronet anyway. 

Being a BFer (whats with this Taliban thing?), I'm a believer in movement - it  increases circulation, abscess breaks out sooner.

My horses live out 24/7 anyway, so that helps too.  

They really are the pits though - I recon worse for owners than horses some times.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

LD&S said:



			Another vote for having it dug out, by the time your horse is lame the infection has possibly moved onto internal soft tissue..
		
Click to expand...


If you take the total occurrences of abscesses, this would be a very rare case and you would know by the swelling of the leg.   I have never had  an abscess in the foot infect any other part of the horse in over 30 years.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

Cptrayes if I listened to people like you and your vet my horses would have been in pain for several days,when one day your horse is sound and next day in pain and pointing foot or hobbling, as I have said you get the expert out your farrier as they know the foot better than a vet!!!!!!


----------



## Buds_mum (22 November 2012)

Echo brave. Chill out man!


----------



## Antw23uk (22 November 2012)

Agreed Buds_mum .. I would say bute the first dayat most but after that i wouldnt. He needs to feel uncomfortable (for want of a better word at 2230 in the evening after a long day) so he is careful on the foot and thus ensureing the recovery time is nice and quick.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

And yes when I've rung my farrier he's been there within the hour, so perhaps I have more respect for mine than you lot do with yours????


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			And yes when I've rung my farrier he's been there within the hour, so perhaps I have more respect for mine than you lot do with yours????
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe your farrier is such rubbish he has no other clients  ?

With an attitude like you are showing on this thread, I'm guessing all the farriers with fuller books won't shoe for you anyway!


----------



## amandap (22 November 2012)

Victoria1980 is asking a very sensible question. There are various opinions and practice on this subject. Even some vets recommend abscesses are left alone or just tubbed.


----------



## Buds_mum (22 November 2012)

It has nothing to do with respect eb. 

If my farrier dashed to every horse with a poorly foot he wouldn't have time to do any actual shoeing! 
Imo opinion (and my farriers) relief is often sought from hot tubbing and a poltice and should be tried for 24-48 hours. Digging a wacking great hole is the last resort.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			Cptrayes if I listened to people like you and your vet my horses would have been in pain for several days,when one day your horse is sound and next day in pain and pointing foot or hobbling, as I have said you get the expert out your farrier as they know the foot better than a vet!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am currently riding a horse I am rehabbing that the best of vets could not keep sound in shoes. And I did another who was about to be put to sleep because the best of farriers could not get him sound. And I evented one that two farriers told me would never be able to work barefoot. And another who was very footie on stones in shoes but not barefoot.

So clearly I do not consider any of those farriers to have been experts as regards the foot care of my horses.. And I have not called a farrier or a vet to an abscess in many, many years.

Whether you like it or not, there are two, professional, opinions on abscess treatment and you need to learn how to respect other people's valid opinions.


----------



## dressedkez (22 November 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			Hi,

Can you please tell me if you have your horses hoof abscess dug out by the farrier or vet or if you leave it to burst through on its own...

and why? 

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Have it dug out - and usually a Vet is the better choice (although my Farrier is good, but not as good as the local Equine vets at finding the source of the problem  as quickly)
Why - because, it is dealt with quickly, can be poulticed, and recovers quickly. If you leave it, the horse is in pain for upwards of many weeks (which is cruel, V cruel)


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 November 2012)

EB what the hell's wrong with you tonight?  Jeez even with PMT I'm not as bad as you're being tonight!  Not like you to be like this........think calm.

Victoria, hope you get it sorted.  Dont' know what to recommend as I've not really had to deal with many abscesses.  The last horse of mine who had one had the farrier dig, not find it, make a mess of the hoof. Good luck


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			Cptrayes if I listened to people like you and your vet my horses would have been in pain for several days,when one day your horse is sound and next day in pain and pointing foot or hobbling, as I have said you get the expert out your farrier as they know the foot better than a vet!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My vet would dig a socking great hole. He's the last person I'd let near a foot abscess


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

And now I think Cptrayes you have hit the bottom of the trash. My Farrier did the Olympics and the Para, he's been my farrier for nearly 20 years and I would say his other clients say the same, his appentices also go on to do well,so if you think he's rubbish I'd hate to think what you think about your farrier?


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

dressedkez said:



			Have it dug out - and usually a Vet is the better choice (although my Farrier is good, but not as good as the local Equine vets at finding the source of the problem  as quickly)
Why - because, it is dealt with quickly, can be poulticed, and recovers quickly. If you leave it, the horse is in pain for upwards of many weeks (which is cruel, V cruel)
		
Click to expand...

The overwhelming majority of abscesses are done and dusted within a couple of days if left. No-one is suggesting leaving a horse in pain for "upwards of many weeks". In that case, all of us would call a farrier or a vet. I disagree that a vet is "usually the better choice". Farriers know feet better and cost a hell of a lot less than a vet call-out and treatment fee.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			And now I think Cptrayes you have hit the bottom of the trash. My Farrier did the Olympics and the Para, he's been my farrier for nearly 20 years and I would say his other clients say the same, his appentices also go on to do well,so if you think he's rubbish I'd hate to think what you think about your farrier?
		
Click to expand...

I don't have one. I don't need one.


I don't know your farrier and I am not passing judgement on him, only on the way you are posting tonight!


----------



## amandap (22 November 2012)

It was a young lady Vet who dug a couple of huge cavities in my horses hoof years ago too. lol Looking back I shudder as her hooves were extremely compromised and fragile back then.

Incidentally the only two horses I have heard about getting septicaemia with a hoof abscess was following digging about. Sadly both died. Any signs of fever or swelling of the leg with hoof abscess is an emergency vet call in my book.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 November 2012)

I'm sorry if you all think I'm over the top but to me my faith in my farrier is top notch,he's spent upmteen years getting qualified to actually shoe a horse and so he knows the foot better than a vet and I have never known a farrier who wouldn't  turn up if you said you thought your horse has an abcess. MY mistake, I leave to you experts.


----------



## cptrayes (22 November 2012)

EB can you understand why no-one has had any problem with the other posters on this thread who say exactly the same as you - call a farrier?  It's not what you've said. Many other people have already said the same. But not quite the way you did.

It's not _us_ who think we are experts. The fact is that those who _are_ experts hold one of two opinions which are equally valid.


----------



## Tiffany (22 November 2012)

Depends where it is. My girl had one which showed itself in bulb of her heel which burst when poulticed. My farrier did find where abcess started when he came the week after.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 November 2012)

amandap said:



			The hoof is/should be, a sealed structure, digging holes in it into the corium is risking introducing infection. 

Click to expand...

If you've got an abscess, you've already got infection within the structure of the foot.  Which is extremely painful, imagine having a tooth abscess and not being allowed to go to the dentist.

And if my horse is lame I would always prefer to ask an expert about the cause, as i haven't got x-ray eyes.  I would hate to think that I had decided that my horse had another abscess just because it had had one before, to find later that it had brken a bone.


----------



## KSR (23 November 2012)

My ex vet did this to one of my little un's hooves as the farrier couldn't come out.. 







He actually left her like this.. Poor little mare couldn't stand on it.. I was furious..

I would usually call my farrier first then vet to hopefully rule out anything more sinister..


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

That looks more like butchery than veterinary medicine!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			Hi,

Can you please tell me if you have your horses hoof abscess dug out by the farrier or vet or if you leave it to burst through on its own...

and why? 

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Having gone through 2 abscess due to lami and some not related on other animals, I would never leave to burst.  You will have no idea how bad it is or whether it will migrate up to the pedal bone.  This in turn can be the end of your horse if this happens or surgery to remove the pedal Osteitis.

    Do not take the risk  any infection or necrotic tissues or pus  , should have medical treatment and antibiotics. from the vet.
    Abscess is infected matter and should be poultice and drained asap Simples.


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			I'm sorry if you all think I'm over the top but to me my faith in my farrier is top notch,he's spent upmteen years getting qualified to actually shoe a horse and so he knows the foot better than a vet and I have never known a farrier who wouldn't  turn up if you said you thought your horse has an abcess. MY mistake, I leave to you experts.
		
Click to expand...

Thats great. Thanks.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Do not take the risk  any infection or necrotic tissues or pus  , should have medical treatment and antibiotics. from the vet.
.
		
Click to expand...

This is bad advice, sorry Leviathan.

Antibiotics are contra-indicated for foot abscesses which are not open. They can cause serious trouble with the abscess being suppressed but not cured and then causing greater problems when they fire up again.

Antibiotics should normally only be given when the abscess is open, and then they are normally completely unnecessary.

Please do not bug your vet for antibiotics for abscesses. They may give you them just to shut you up, as they did a friend of mine. That abscess caused problems for months.


Don't panic either, folks, pedal bone infection is extremely uncommon and there is no evidence whatsoever that it happens more with an abscess left to burst for itself than with one which is cut open.  Abscesses almost always find a way out easily through a weak point in the foot, usually either up the laminae to the coronet band, out through the join between the bottom of the leg and the hoof bulb.


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

Victoria - any news ? Have you decided what to do ?


----------



## lyndsayberesford (23 November 2012)

i leave them to come out on their own, tub their foot in epsom salted warm water for 30 mins and then poultice. my horses came out later that day! 
All leg puffiness disappeared after! Really think the epsom salts worked fab tho!


----------



## mightymammoth (23 November 2012)

@ shysmum is looking sore this morning so am waiting for vet to arrive, thanks for asking.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (23 November 2012)

oh yes leave the antibiotics! i asked my vet for them and they dont advise giving them for foot abscesses


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

those of you that leave them to burst themselves, how much lameness do you accept before you think they may need treatment?( i am genuinely curious and not trying to be sarcastic) my girl was on 3 legs, refusing to move, i couldn't work out where the pain was as couldn't get her to move enough to give me a hint so i called the vet.  i would not have been comfortable leaving her in that kind of pain and seeing the difference after the vet had made a small hole was a relief for me as well as her.


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

ALWAYS get the farrier out especially if lameness comes on suddenly and after heavy rein - abscess weather.

If you leave them to find their own way out you risk them tracking to bone and then the infection eating into the bone = one permenantly lame horse. 

Seen this twice now and both horse had to be destroyed. 

The first we got to see the inside of the foot and the damaged bone - showing erosion and re modelling creating pressure/friction of ligaments and tendons.

2nd one - Is the foot that I have for teaching purposes. The horse had been turned out and left unchecked by its owner - 4yrs old. It was found with only a quarter of its foot still attached to the leg. Infection had been so bad that the horse had to be destroyed. 

Personally I feel that anyone who leaves an abscess to find its own way out and a horse in an exceedingly painful condition as is generally the case with an abscess should be charged with cruelty and failng to provide medical attention.

More often than not the lameness is acute and can't be missed. One of mine had an abscess in both back feet and physically wouldn't move. Farrier came straight out and opened up the abscess's and we poulticed both feet. She was so sore that she had a five day course of Bute.


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

I think what we have to accept is that there are varying degrees of abscesses and as a competent horsewoman/man you have to know when to make the call.

Citing horror stories certainly helps you to think of the WCS and allows you to judge how severe the matter is. 

Some abscesses are mistaken for injury or laminits and can even be mistreated & VICE VERSA!!!. I think the more experienced people are able to make a rapid judgement but if in doubt I think it is best to call on help. Who that may be is up to you, standards of professionals in this country vary so you can only go by your instincts and local advice.

The majority of abscesses are self-treating i.e. they burst and the pressure built up internally expels the bulk of it and the residue is dealt with by the body's immune system and generally disappear in a matter of days. Some abscesses even deal with themselves and horse is hardly even lame. 

Some require more TLC. In Tnavas' case I think these are very unfortunate animals.

I can't criticise Victoria and frown upon anyone who has. She is trying her level best and is treating it how it is presented. Her horse was not hopping lame, it is a *suspected* abscess. Despite hot poulticing and hot tubbing no pus has presented so rightly she is now calling the vet. I would do the same in her shoes and appreciate that no two abcesses are the same.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If you've got an abscess, you've already got infection within the structure of the foot.  Which is extremely painful, imagine having a tooth abscess and not being allowed to go to the dentist.
		
Click to expand...

Are all abscess due to infection? Are many due to bruised and damaged tissue? If they are due to infection how is it getting in there if a hoof is healthy? Even if it is due to infection do we really want to run the risk of introducing another one with different bugs?
If you are going to compare to tooth abscesses why don't dentists drill to relieve the pressure and therefore pain? Tooth abscesses are due to infection ime. Personally I think the comparison is questionable.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

KSR said:



			My ex vet did this to one of my little un's hooves as the farrier couldn't come out.. 







He actually left her like this.. Poor little mare couldn't stand on it.. I was furious..

I would usually call my farrier first then vet to hopefully rule out anything more sinister..
		
Click to expand...

Omg? Were they trying to expose the pedal bone then? 

ps. It was a good job your horse had a good sole depth.


----------



## Angua2 (23 November 2012)

Many many moons ago after watching my vet hack holes in my rather thin soled TB gelding, and also hacking himself apart I swore that I would get a farrier to look if it ever happened again (there was so much blood!).  When said gelding abcessed again, farrier came and checked and advised to poultice and leave it to come out on its own.... never did find out where it came out though.

current mare has had a couple (i think), but i have only ever been aware of then when the abcess holes grow out ( she is obviously way more stoical than the gelding)


----------



## KSR (23 November 2012)

Amandap - no, he was digging for an abscess if you can believe that.. That is total butchery in my opinion..

That was the last time I let him near any of my horses..

She was hopping lame for quite awhile.. Thankfully she has made a full recovery from that..


----------



## mightymammoth (23 November 2012)

Abscess has been found, it's actually just the old one that was dug out last month reinfected in the hole that was then covered by the shoe.guess I will draw my own conclusions from that. Front shoes will be off in 2 weeks so I think that will help me *awaits another tounge lashing from eb*


----------



## mightymammoth (23 November 2012)

Ksr I really feel for you, you must have been fuming and so upset when you saw that. I know they can be tricky to find but that's inexcusable x


----------



## paulineh (23 November 2012)

I would always have an abscess dug out. An abscess is infection, wheather the hole is small or large 








by the time it is there you do not know where the infection has gone. A deep abscess can go into the bone causing further bad infection.

An abscess is very painful for the horse.


----------



## mightymammoth (23 November 2012)

Paulineh wow, was that dug out?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (23 November 2012)

My little horse who is hard as nails was a bit off last week and came in last friday very sore and by Sat morning, was hopping lame. I ummed and aahed about it all and decided to poultice for 48 hours and see whether anything happened. It didn't so got farrier out who found abscess under shoe. He had a dig about because there was no eruption of pus but a track of old solidified pus. Nothing has come out on poultice at all but she was instantly so much sounder once hole dug. 

She's now out in a poultice boot to protect her from the mud and so she can start moving about. Seeing as there is nothing coming out on poultice, farrier advised to spray with iodine to harden up the foot where it was dug out. 

I fully expected huge amounts of grim black stuff to come out seeing how lame she was but no. Farrier said it was at least a week old and had tracked along the hoof. 

In hindsight, perhaps I should have just asked him to take the shoe off and let nature take its course but she was so lame and she is never lame, that I felt we had to do something. 

The hole dug is not ideal but farrier assures me with a pad and some silicone sealing the back of the hoof/shoe, we'll be back on the road in no  time. 

Its hard to know what to do for the best because you can't see whats going on in the foot. However, I do believe that if your horse can't put its foot down and is hopping lame, you need to get a farrier or vet out to relieve the pressure/pain. I can only compare the pain to the time I got a blackthorn down my thumb nail and it went septic. Ow ow ow!!!


----------



## paulineh (23 November 2012)

Victoria1980X

Yes that was dug out the infection line tracked up quite high

here is it from underneath







It took over three weeks for Honey to become sound.

She is semi feral so not always easy to catch her.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			If you leave them to find their own way out you risk them tracking to bone and then the infection eating into the bone = one permenantly lame horse. 

Seen this twice now and both horse had to be destroyed.
		
Click to expand...

There is no evidence whatsoever that leaving them to burst on their own increases the risk of bone infection, which also happens in ones that are opened by a vet or farrier. It's rare. It happens. BUt there is no demonstrable link between how the abscess finds its way out and bone infection and many vets and farriers advise leaving it, although not the majority.


----------



## Faro (23 November 2012)

Recent case - Warrior - about 6 weeks ago.

Hopping lame, suspected abscess, vet came out, couldn't locate site of abscess.  Asked vet for bute - given.  Contrary to vet's advice, we left Warrior turned out (with foot covered and poulticed) - theory being that movement will help the abcess track up and out.  Horse is on bute for comfort, and will move as much or as little as he is comfortable with.  Also found hole in white line where (stone?) got in.  No digging of hoof done whatsoever.  On 5th day swelling above coronet band told me abscess was ready to burst out.  It did.  Horse instantly sound.   Kept sole covered with dry poultice for further week and at the same time, treated sole and coronet band with dilution of Milton sterilising fluid.  Warrior doing fantastic - 100% sound.  Only the tinest mark on his coronet band growing down into the hoof.  Am very glad we managed it exactly the way we did.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

paulineh said:



			Victoria1980X

Yes that was dug out the infection line tracked up quite high

It took over three weeks for Honey to become sound.

.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised she took three weeks to come sound given that butchery. The infection had already tracked most of the way to the coronet band - in fact I think you can see the black hole where it goes further up, so far that he didn't dare dig any higher.  If it had been left another day or so it would probably have burst at the coronet band and you could have disinfected it from the top with anything aerobic and avoided massacre-ing that foot!

Even it it did not burst at the top, whoever did that horror story had opened it at the bottom, so it was draining.

I would LOVE to hear the wonderful pseudoscience gobbledegook explanation he gave for his desperation to get in there with a sharp knife!


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

Don't set me off CPT. I've been very restrained not having a rant. I wrote one last night to get it off my chest but didn't press post. 

Another thing about digging, how do we know when the abscess is ready to be drained? I think digging about can actually lead to them being opened before they are 'mature' and interferes with the hoofs natural healing process.

Removing so much supporting hoof structure as in these photos is a bit alarming to me tbh. The horse needs it's whole hoof to support and carry it not a proportion of it.


----------



## Always Henesy (23 November 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			And now I think Cptrayes you have hit the bottom of the trash. My Farrier did the Olympics and the Para, he's been my farrier for nearly 20 years and I would say his other clients say the same, his appentices also go on to do well,so if you think he's rubbish I'd hate to think what you think about your farrier?
		
Click to expand...

Oh what part of the Olympics? My farrier did the Olympic opening ceremony horses.

Victoria - ignore cross pants ^^^

I personally would leave it and hot tub for a few days. They do usually resolve themselves with minimal effort and cost. 
But I am not against having the farrier dig one out if it should prove necessary.


----------



## ihatework (23 November 2012)

Generally I'd try and hot tub and poultice and keep the horse moving/turned out - hoping abcess would burst on it's own, if still struggling after 3-4 days or if on 3 legs /acting the dying swan, then farrier would be first port of call (IME far more conservative in their digging than the vets!)


----------



## simionet (23 November 2012)

I've copied this from when I posted it on another thread for anyone interested in the dental/hoof comparisons. Just my ponderings on abscesses of both types and couldn't be bothered to type again!

FWIW Victoria although I would be inclined to wait and see (see below) as opposed to digging around I think each case needs to be assessed on an individual basis taking into account all factors- degree of discomfort, likely position of abscess(ie risk of causing more harm than good in looking for it!) , skill of operator (vet or farrier), past history etc etc. Like anything else with horses there is never going to be a hard and fast rule. Hope your horse is ok, sounds like you've done all the things a conscientious owner should do.


' Both my horses when shod had multiple abscesses, but I wasn´t aware of them. It was only when I had their shoes taken off and started to look at their feet properly (bad owner used to leave feet to the farrier!) that I noticed they each had several small (and some slightly larger) abscess exit holes in the hoof wall. They hadn´t cause any lameness, I had been eventing these horses so trust me I would have noticed! So for the people who say their horses have never had an abscess, they are not always symptomatic.

The most common abscesses we suffer, dental abscesses are often asymptomatic as they establish a drainage tract. They are painful when there is no path of drainage and pressure builds.

These abscesses are caused by death of the tissue inside the tooth (due to an inflammotory process and the loss of blood supply, laminitis anyone?!)and subsequent bacterial ingress. These bugs set up camp in the bone around the tooth and depènding on the interaction between the types of bugs and host response you may get the build up of pus.

Like hooves teeth can be tender to pressure when you have this situation which may range from a slight tenderness on biting to ranging pain. For this reason I don´t buy into the idea that hoof abscesses are always non weight bearing (as I´ve been told by many a farrier) and there is likely to be a range of symptoms from none to grumbling to the classic pointing- foot-three legged-hop!

In comparison to dental abscesses there seems to be little solid info on the pathophysiology of hoof abscesses but I suspect it is a lot more complex than the simple foreign body entry often cited (although this may be one cause)

Host immunity has a massive role in how abscesses develop. My cushings horse had many more abscess exit holes than the healthy youngster. Since being barefoot for a year he has only had one, a rather massive one, completely asymptomatic that became evident recently when one of his heels fell off! He has been on pergolide or a month and is doing really well so I will watch with interest for future abscesses.

Of all the eight hooves I´ve been monitoring closely (I´m talking crawling in the dirt with a magnifying glass, hoof geek ) over the past 18 months the only pair that don´t seem to have suffered any abscesses are the never shod hind feet of the healthy youngster.

As with any illness though I´m certain that abscesses and certainly recurrent abscesses have a multifactorial pathology.'

NB. In a true tooth abscess(presence of pus), as opposed to the grumbling chronic/acute infection that precedes it drainage is always the primary treatment rather than antibiotics. If a drainage tract has established itself then treatment is not urgent.  People often present at the dentist having made an appointment due to acute pain that has eased by the time they arrive - abscess has burst! The risk of serious complications with a dental abscess are rare although they do happen.  Treatment doesn't necessarily make the difference once things are headinbg in this direction. Spreading infection does require ABs.


----------



## paulineh (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I'm not surprised she took three weeks to come sound given that butchery. The infection had already tracked most of the way to the coronet band - in fact I think you can see the black hole where it goes further up, so far that he didn't dare dig any higher.  If it had been left another day or so it would probably have burst at the coronet band and you could have disinfected it from the top with anything aerobic and avoided massacre-ing that foot!

Even it it did not burst at the top, whoever did that horror story had opened it at the bottom, so it was draining.

I would LOVE to hear the wonderful pseudoscience gobbledegook explanation he gave for his desperation to get in there with a sharp knife!
		
Click to expand...

Before you go on and on  I trust both the farrier AND my vet.

What would have happened IF I had left it another day !!! infection in the bone.

Are YOU a vet or a farrier.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

Very interesting post you copied over simonet. Thank you for taking the trouble.

Re your youngster I expect you have read this story but in case you haven't. http://www.forageplus.com/forageplusstories.html
It may or may not be relevant.

I too believe many/most hoof abscesses are asymptomatic especially in shod horses.  I think the three leg lame ones are severe, ?large that are getting to a critical pressure point and still finding a way to exit. Hence the extreme pain level.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2012)

I don't know if anyone remembers my posts about my mare and the horror story with my former farrier that resulted in my mare having severely compromised hooves?

Anyhoo. Just because some of you might find it interesting, it was my new Farrier and my Vet who advised leaving her out and doing nothing when she had yet another abscess. That abscess healed far quicker than the ones that had been dug at. Yes, she was on three legs for a few hours before it went pop and it was awful to watch, but later that day she was sound.

I was told that if the leg swelled up, that I should call the Vet. 
^ Important.

The other thing that people seem to be forgetting, is the fact that strictly speaking, it is illegal for a Farrier to diagnose lameness. Yes, the Law is idiotic sometimes.


----------



## Shysmum (23 November 2012)

Good news Victoria (well partly). x


----------



## scarymare (23 November 2012)

I did get a couple dug out by my vet.  However have had soooo many this summer that have just left them all.  I had to hold my nerve when one went on for 4 days but just at point of calling vet (would be a saturday) must have burst itself as horse went sound.

Interesting point about the asymptomatic ones though.


----------



## Brightbay (23 November 2012)

The other thing that people seem to be forgetting, is the fact that strictly speaking, it is illegal for a Farrier to diagnose lameness. Yes, the Law is idiotic sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

It is also illegal for anybody other than a vet to carry out "surgery".  So if the farrier's digging results in blood, rather than pus, they're breaking the law. 

It's a fine line.  I would always follow the advice of my vet - and her advice has been "tub, poultice, keep the horse moving around and call me if nothing happens or if there's swelling above the level of the coronary band".


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

One thing that was always drummed into me by the people I trained with and my vet was that you should avoid the abscess bursting out of the top in the coronary band as it can permenantly affect the future growth of the foot. It can als be very hard to keep clean and may repeatedly infect as gravity encourages the infected fluids to travel downwards.

My filly has driven me mad over the first three years of her life with multiple abscesses. While most have drained via the sole or heel three have come to the top of the coronary band and left her with damaged hooves.


----------



## vikkiandmonica (23 November 2012)

Dug out by a farrier or the can sometimes burst upwards so it's much harder to get all the pus etc. out than if it's been burst by a farrier through the sole. Gravity helps clear them out a lot, as well as poulticing, so it's always better if you can dry and get them out from underneath where the abscess is


----------



## Brightbay (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			One thing that was always drummed into me by the people I trained with and my vet was that you should avoid the abscess bursting out of the top in the coronary band as it can permenantly affect the future growth of the foot. It can als be very hard to keep clean and may repeatedly infect as gravity encourages the infected fluids to travel downwards.

My filly has driven me mad over the first three years of her life with multiple abscesses. While most have drained via the sole or heel three have come to the top of the coronary band and left her with damaged hooves.
		
Click to expand...

And yet, as you will have noticed by reading the whole thread, many vets do indeed advise encouraging abscesses to burst upwards, and many people (myself included) find this is the least problematic type.  They do not become reinfected, even with horse on full turnout, and while there is a small split in the hoof wall, it just grows down and disappears when it reaches ground level, with no problems.

Also, while gravity may help them drain downwards, pressure of a hoof landing and lifting repeatedly squeezes pus upwards ;-)

Maybe people would try to accept that there is no single agreed cause of abscesses, there is no single agreed treatment for abscesses, and there are many different way in which they can form, drain and heal 

Everybody thinks their way is the only way - but a quick scan through this thread shows that it's simply not the case


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

I am feeling really quite grossed out thinking about tooth abscess... I had one a few years ago. It wasn't painful and I didn't even know I had an abscess until my dentist told me I had one. It was my front tooth, and there was a drainage tract just under where my nose is inside my lip obviously not outside, and I never even knew! 

Probably had stinky breath... Ugh. Sometimes I really gross myself out.

Anyway, I had root canal surgery on that tooth. Can't really compare it to a hoof abscess but I thought I would gross you all out too


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			There is no evidence whatsoever that leaving them to burst on their own increases the risk of bone infection, which also happens in ones that are opened by a vet or farrier. It's rare. It happens. BUt there is no demonstrable link between how the abscess finds its way out and bone infection and many vets and farriers advise leaving it, although not the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Point me in the direction of the information that says this please?

I've seen this happen twice and recently there was a thread in the news at the top of the page about a horse that lost its hoof due to infection. 

So now that's three I know of.

Is it worth the risk?

For some the thought of poulticing a foot is a nightmare - its hardwork and time consuming but I always feel worth it. My farrier is a treasure - I only have to text him if one of the horses goes lame and he will be there within hours to check for the abscess. 

I did have one horse years ago where even with an Xray the abscess would not reveal itself. Finally the vet unable to diagnose why the horse was lame said, turn him out. I had the farrier take the shoes off and trim him up before turning out and with this trim the pus erupted out from the sole, we then poulticed to clear the remaining infection. Once this had burst the horse was immediately sound.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

vikkiandmonica said:



			it's always better if you can dry and get them out from underneath where the abscess is 

Click to expand...


No it's not. They recover fine if they burst at the coronet and you don't have a hole in the bottom of the foot for several weeks grinding in the dirt.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Point me in the direction of the information that says this please?

I've seen this happen twice and recently there was a thread in the news at the top of the page about a horse that lost its hoof due to infection. 

So now that's three I know of.

Is it worth the risk?
		
Click to expand...

There is no risk that you can  identify. Infected bones happen, rarely. You've seen it twice in horses with an abscess left to burst? I've seen it once in one that was cut out and heard of another from a friend. So, we have two examples each and neither are statistically relevant. There is no evidence that they happen any more with abscesses which break their own way out than ones that are cut open.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

paulineh said:



			What would have happened IF I had left it another day !!! infection in the bone.
		
Click to expand...

Almost certainly not. It was tracking UPWARDS, which is why your farrier cut so high up the side of the foot. It was heading, as they normally do, for the coronet band, not towards any bone - look at the hole!!!


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			I did have one horse years ago where even with an Xray the abscess would not reveal itself. Finally the vet unable to diagnose why the horse was lame said, turn him out. I had the farrier take the shoes off and trim him up before turning out and with this trim the pus erupted out from the sole, we then poulticed to clear the remaining infection. Once this had burst the horse was immediately sound.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if removing the shoe along with turn out (more movement) enabled the hoof to expand and contract better helped too?


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Perhaps it's worth pointing out at this stage that the VAST majority of abscesses break out of the heel or coronet of their own accord without the owner ever realising that the horse had one. You only have to look around at the number of horses which have small holes or flaw marks in the hoof wall, which grow downwards with the foot, to realise this.


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

amandap said:



			I wonder if removing the shoe along with turn out (more movement) enabled the hoof to expand and contract better helped too?
		
Click to expand...

the shoe was already off the lame foot and had initially been investigated by the farrier and no abscess found. He never got to be turned out in the end as once the abscess was found the foot was poulticed and cleaned up.

Many abscess re infect when the foot isn't cleaned up thoroughly - I have a system with the farrier for dealing with a now sound abscessed horse.

Poultice boot stays on the horse until the farrier is ready to work on the horse.
A clean feed sack is ready to place beneath the foot when the poultice boot is removed - the farrier tries to avoid placing the foot to the ground until he has plugged the hole with stockholm tar and cottonwool. The foot is then placed on the clean sack while the leatherpad and shoe are prepared.


----------



## Bojangles (23 November 2012)

Leave well alone to burst out by itself!! Beau has had his fair amount of them. One that took 6 weeks to burst he was on off lame he already previous had one in same foot so I knew the signs. Even the vet agree with leaving it alone. I won't have his foot dugged ever again we had so many other problems whist waiting for foot to grow. I don't give bute or anibods anymore I've learnt a lot though out the many ones he had throw. Left alone it cleard up quickly and no big holes just a pin pick mostly. 

I suppose everyone different in so many ways I only got the vet out for one that took weeks to come out to keep others quite!! As I was very aware he was lame and didn't need to hear it all as I knew it was a abscess. It bugs me so much at times!!


----------



## vikkiandmonica (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			No it's not. They recover fine if they burst at the coronet and you don't have a hole in the bottom of the foot for several weeks grinding in the dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Well when horses at the yard I'm at ever had abscesses, they were always dug out from underneath, poulticed until the dressing came out clean and then the farrier would fill the hole with cotton wool and stockhome tar, and they never had a problem and came back into work once the hole was filled. I know of one horse who's abscess burst out the coronet band and the horse was off work for much longer as even hot poulticing wasn't drawing out the pus particularly well due to it being above the site of the abscess. 

I guess it's just people's choice, but digging out has always worked for me.


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

Alowing the abscess to come out at the top also compromises the integrity of the hoof for between a year and fifteen months leaving the foot open to other problems.

Making a small drainage hole in the sole quickly drains the puss and the sole is repaired within a short space of time.

My feeling is that if the horse is lame - he is in pain and if by removing a small portion of sole I can relieve the pain I would much prefer that.

I'm currently dealing witha foot infection myself - its a small area on the sight of an operation scar that has become infected - it hurts like hell and makes me feel miserable and despite being kept clean the best a foot can be kept clean the infection has returned.

If my foot is hurting with no solid structure restricting it then I really feel for the hose with an abscess inside an unyielding wall.


----------



## Brightbay (23 November 2012)

Alowing the abscess to come out at the top also compromises the integrity of the hoof for between a year and fifteen months leaving the foot open to other problems.
		
Click to expand...

Would you like to point us towards the evidence for this? 

This thread is an absolute classic of people with fixed ideas completely failing to see any information that doesn't agree with their own view of the world, and extrapolating from single case examples (some of which were things they once read about or heard from a friend of a friend) in order to support personal theories


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2012)

Horse was totally sound and living out with this hoof. No reinfection or other problems, it just grew out.


----------



## ihatework (23 November 2012)

For me the ones that have never caused a problem are the ones that have worked their way out quickly at either the frog or the bulb of heel.

I've had a few cut out, no radical butchery though!! They take a little longer depending on the horse - a week or so post opening them up, but generally not a big issue to manage, farriers usually conservative in their approach.

The only nightmare one I've had was one that came out of the coronet eventually (we are talking 2-3 weeks down the line), neither vet or farrier could locate it so we waited. I then had a few weeks after bursting of reinfection and in total about 6 weeks lameness with at one point talk of surgery. Not keen to go back there in a hurry!


----------



## Dora5 (23 November 2012)

My hoorse today has had a small part of his foot dug out to let the abscess drain, luckily the abscess had been seaping already so it hadn't tracked up the foot but my vet did a very neat job and took out the smallest amount of hoof possible so I'm pleased! The pic above looks quite severe but I guess it all depends where the abscess is and how bad it is. I did leave my horses for a few weeks but it wasn't getting better which is why I asked the vet to come out


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			This is bad advice, sorry Leviathan.

Antibiotics are contra-indicated for foot abscesses which are not open. They can cause serious trouble with the abscess being suppressed but not cured and then causing greater problems when they fire up again.

Antibiotics should normally only be given when the abscess is open, and then they are normally completely unnecessary.

Please do not bug your vet for antibiotics for abscesses. They may give you them just to shut you up, as they did a friend of mine. That abscess caused problems for months.


Don't panic either, folks, pedal bone infection is extremely uncommon and there is no evidence whatsoever that it happens more with an abscess left to burst for itself than with one which is cut open.  Abscesses almost always find a way out easily through a weak point in the foot, usually either up the laminae to the coronet band, out through the join between the bottom of the leg and the hoof bulb.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry  I should have made it more clear abscesses  c that ares laminitis related anti biotics is a must


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			This is bad advice, sorry Leviathan.

Antibiotics are contra-indicated for foot abscesses which are not open.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't actually say to be given before  (unless lami)  



			Antibiotics should normally only be given when the abscess is open, and then they are normally completely unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...


 psst  I know that was taught that back in 1979
. 




			Don't panic either, folks, pedal bone infection is extremely uncommon and there is no evidence whatsoever that it happens more with an abscess left to burst for itself than with one which is cut open.  Abscesses almost always find a way out easily through a weak point in the foot, usually either up the laminae to the coronet band, out through the join between the bottom of the leg and the hoof bulb.
		
Click to expand...


 Actually your wrong there  I know a few that have had it its more common than you think.

My mare's got infected the worst type  septic.pedal osteitis .back in Feb  which occurred because  abscess  came out the coronet 

 Now a new case :

I am now loosing her  due to her bone dying  (another thread in progress on that)

Osteomyelitis is horrid and so debilitation.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Sorry  I should have made it more clear abscesses  c that ares laminitis related anti biotics is a must
		
Click to expand...

This isn't true either. Lots of laminitics have abscesses burst right at the centre of the coronet band where laminae have died at the toe and they do not require antibiotics.  I have had two, one metabolic, one concussion. In fact in this case, there is often a wide channel (in on of my horses it was one inch wide ) from top to bottom of the foot down which it is easy to pour anything antibacterial to prevent it brewing up again. I'll try and find the picture that I have of him with two inches of the blade of a pair of scissors stuck down it.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Alowing the abscess to come out at the top also compromises the integrity of the hoof for between a year and fifteen months leaving the foot open to other problems.
.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! Allowing the abscess to come out of the top leaves a small mark or  a very thin split in the outer hoof wall. The laminae seal behind the hoof mark with horn (no, it does NOT only grow from the coronet band) and you can poke a pair of scissors into the hole and the horse will be quite happy. The hole can easily be disinfected with anything that delivers oxygen, as the bugs that cause the problems in dark damp spaces are shy and do not like having sex in oxygen 

I really must find that photo!


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Here we go. Two abscesses that recovered totally happily in days. The toe one was laminitic. The heel was a very compromised horse transitioning to barefoot who had had too much pressure on the frogs.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5ieuA4Wy_ig/UK-7YfAFZ2I/AAAAAAAAA8A/DkNO3YZPOlM/s640/0017.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-m56BiXyAduc/UK-7XSl5tpI/AAAAAAAAA78/EIy0Veg5aq8/s640/0016.JPG


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

Brightbay said:



			Would you like to point us towards the evidence for this? 

This thread is an absolute classic of people with fixed ideas completely failing to see any information that doesn't agree with their own view of the world, and extrapolating from single case examples (some of which were things they once read about or heard from a friend of a friend) in order to support personal theories 

Click to expand...

1 If you have any damage to a hoof that is initiated from within there will be a possibility that another type - eg Seedy toe will havea better chance of invading the hoof. 

2 This not a thread as to who is right nad who is wrong its a debate on wether to open or leave alone an abscess. There are those of us mostly through experience fndit better and faster to havethe farrier fiind the abscess and drain it.

3 The incidences I gave as an example are from first hand experience - a friends horse kept on the yard where I worked. Following distruction the vet cut up the foot for us to view (said vet was one of the queens vets and I think knew what he was doing and talking about  ) He advocated that any abscess be found and poulticed.

The second was a leg and foot and I also got the head got frm an abbatoir where the history was given to be by the owner of abbatoir.

Wether you open up or leave to drain is your personal choice. At least I know that by poulticing and encouraging the abscess to drain downwards I seriously reduce the risk of it travelling towards the bones.


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			Here we go. Two abscesses that recovered totally happily in days. The toe one was laminitic. The heel was a very compromised horse transitioning to barefoot who had had too much pressure on the frogs.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5ieuA4Wy_ig/UK-7YfAFZ2I/AAAAAAAAA8A/DkNO3YZPOlM/s640/0017.JPG

Click to expand...

But look at the shape of the coronary band!


----------



## Dora5 (23 November 2012)

I think its clear to say that there is no right or wrong and each horse and abscess is different. I think this thread has turned into a bit of an arguement and its easy to see that everyone has their preferences and there is no hard and fast rule. So .... While I think its always useful to share advice and experiences, I think everyone has had their say now


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			But look at the shape of the coronary band!
		
Click to expand...

That will eventually straighten out. My 15 mo old filly had a similar one and you can't tell she ever had one at all!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			This isn't true either. Lots of laminitics have abscesses burst right at the centre of the coronet band where laminae have died at the toe and they do not require antibiotics.  I have had two, one metabolic, one concussion. In fact in this case, there is often a wide channel (in on of my horses it was one inch wide ) from top to bottom of the foot down which it is easy to pour anything antibacterial to prevent it brewing up again. I'll try and find the picture that I have of him with two inches of the blade of a pair of scissors stuck down it.
		
Click to expand...

Well we will have to agree to disagree.  I trust my vets more they wanted her on antibiotics when she had her abscess so she did.  

 No offense but I trust my vets more than a  member who isn't one.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

Dora5 said:



			I think its clear to say that there is no right or wrong and each horse and abscess is different.exactly so 
I think this thread has turned into a bit of an arguement and its easy to see that everyone has their preferences and there is no hard and fast rule. 
So .... While I think its always useful to share advice and experiences, I think everyone has had their say now
		
Click to expand...

you would think so wouldn't you, but seeing as this is HHO there will be a few more pages yet of people insisting they are right, there might even be some name calling


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

In true HHO style... 13 pages about some pus!


----------



## Oberon (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			But look at the shape of the coronary band!
		
Click to expand...

The coronet is quite dynamic.

When you dissect a hoof, you can easily move the coronet up and down with your finger. 

It will move depending on the pressure to it, but it's designed to do that so it's not too much of a problem. 

Damage to the coronet will grow down and will be disconnected from the internal structures by the time it hits the floor - so *should* be safe from causing any further problems. (However there will be a horse that disproves that - as always ).

FWIW - I'm on the fence re digging out or not. A (decent) vet should be involved and make the choice on what to do given the individual horse.

I've had an abscess that went to the bone (primary cause was Cushings though).
I've had an abscess that needed digging.
I've had an abscess that burst out of the heel without any knowledge of it being there .

The vet was in charge of the treatment and I deferred to their knowledge.

I will say what is REALLY important (to me ) is for us to look for the primary cause of the abscess.

The causes of my horse's abscesses have all been either metabolic disease/spring grass/hoof remodeling.

Don't treat the symptom - treat the cause of the symptom.....


----------



## Oberon (23 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			you would think so wouldn't you, but seeing as this is HHO there will be a few more pages yet of people insisting they are right, there might even be some name calling 

Click to expand...

TROLL


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			That will eventually straighten out. My 15 mo old filly had a similar one and you can't tell she ever had one at all!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - eventually it will straighten but in the meantime the action and reaction from the hoof has changed to accomodate the structural damage.

Leviathan My vet has always advised that antibiotics may reduce the infection but unless the cause of the abscess has been removed they are more likely to flair up again.

re Cushings - can someone explain why the cushings causes an abscess - I had several cushings ponies inthe riding school and had no problem with any abscesses - none of the ponies were on any 'Cushings' medication.


----------



## Dora5 (23 November 2012)

Oberon- how did you get the dancing bunny?? Tell me tell me!!


----------



## tallyho! (23 November 2012)

Well yes of course. One would expect it to.

(In response to tnavas post above which I forgot to quote)


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2012)

We also need to consider wether an abscess could be one cause of pedal ostitis and navicular?

Did the infection hit the periostium of the navicular or pedal bone causing some remodeling as it worked its way out. 

We can't see inside so shoould take the utmost care to remove the infection as fast and as easily possible.

Me - I will continue to poultice and have the farrier open an abscess so I can clean it and drain it fast.


----------



## Oberon (23 November 2012)

Dora5 said:



			Oberon- how did you get the dancing bunny?? Tell me tell me!!
		
Click to expand...

You get it with your membership package for the Barefoot Taliban


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

Oberon said:



			TROLL 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

 how very rude i have never lived under a bridge in all my life, i have trip trapped across one on occasion just for fun though now away with you mad barefoot woman, your lentil soup is burning


----------



## Oberon (23 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



 how very rude i have never lived under a bridge in all my life, i have trip trapped across one on occasion just for fun though now away with you mad barefoot woman, your lentil soup is burning 






Click to expand...








I've just finished nights (so I am sleep deprived) and I'm drinking wine from a pint glass 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

All I can say about theories of cause of navicular etc. is get your hands on a copy of Pete Ramey's DVD series. Some eye openers in there and it's very educational. Every horse owner should watch it.  http://www.hoofrehab.com/underthehorse.htm


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

Oberon said:









I've just finished nights (so I am sleep deprived) and I'm drinking wine from a pint glass 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
		
Click to expand...






 thats you that is, quality bird


----------



## Oberon (23 November 2012)

Ibblebibble said:








 thats you that is, quality bird

Click to expand...

Made in Blackpool


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 November 2012)

Oberon said:



			Made in Blackpool 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

you're a stick of rock??? always knew there was something odd about you


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 November 2012)

KSR said:



			My ex vet did this to one of my little un's hooves as the farrier couldn't come out.. 







He actually left her like this.. Poor little mare couldn't stand on it.. I was furious..

I would usually call my farrier first then vet to hopefully rule out anything more sinister..
		
Click to expand...

OMG thats shocking  No wonder they're your EX vet !

This is my horse 5 weeks ago, hardly lame would you believe ! She walked from the paddock to the stable, about two minutes walk and only stopped once. I called my vet because she'd come out in lumps all over her body and I was concerned as she's in foal. Luckily my farrier is also my vet practice farrier. She had to come out twice and this is after the second visit where she had to cut more away. I would normally call my farrier (and it would of been about £200 less in vet bills ) Farrier was happy with vets work although obviously worried about the bottom hole in the picture suffering a prolapse. Luckily it's all healing very well. Farrier popped in on Monday and gave all clear to leave uncovered. She's in 24/7 though as it's so wet it's not worth risking.


----------



## dressedkez (23 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			The overwhelming majority of abscesses are done and dusted within a couple of days if left. No-one is suggesting leaving a horse in pain for "upwards of many weeks". In that case, all of us would call a farrier or a vet. I disagree that a vet is "usually the better choice". Farriers know feet better and cost a hell of a lot less than a vet call-out and treatment fee.
		
Click to expand...

Not true - I had a little TB who suffered for 6 weeks after the farrier thought he had found it (and had not, and my Farrier is V good) The vet got to the cause of the problem, horse instantly sound.....How would you lot like to wear a pair of shoes, or rub a blister for 6 weeks? My horse lost condition, and was in masses of pain. He still hobbled on 2 sachets of Bute a day.
Never use antibiotics to supress the abcess. Asking for trouble. 
Find the abcess via Vet or Farrier and deal with......


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2012)

Six weeks is abnormal and you were quite right to call the Vet.


----------



## amandap (23 November 2012)

cptrayes did say the "overwhelming majority..." We all tend to know about and remember the ones that cause problems, are severe or last a long time. Many go unnoticed.
Horizontal splits in the hoof wall are a sign one has burst at the coronet, the splits grow down and out with the rest of the wall.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			But look at the shape of the coronary band!
		
Click to expand...

What about it? There is a recent abscess which exited through it. The foot looked perfect once the hole reached the floor.  I have never had an abscess exit through the coronet and leave any noticeable scar.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Yes - eventually it will straighten but in the meantime the action and reaction from the hoof has changed to accomodate the structural damage.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, The "structural damage" was the outside coating of the hoof only. That horse was an affiliated novice eventer. He did several double clears jumping 1m 15 while that hole was progressing down the foot and passed a five star sales vetting before it was fully grown out.




			re Cushings - can someone explain why the cushings causes an abscess - I had several cushings ponies inthe riding school and had no problem with any abscesses - none of the ponies were on any 'Cushings' medication.
		
Click to expand...

Because Cushings causes laminitis and laminar death. The dead laminae abscess to get out if there are enough of them.The fact that your ponies worked for their living probably kept the symptoms at bay.


----------



## cptrayes (23 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			But look at the shape of the coronary band!
		
Click to expand...

I've just looked at the photo again and burst out laughing    

Tnavas can you not see that I had cut off all the hair so that I could easily disinfect the wound when it was right at the top? 

It regrew with his coat change, of course.  Meanwhile, it did not stop him doing this:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IHLQAnGLF...AAsg/TrXzryoYvD8/s320/Rdbst_MAY_THXC_1186.jpg


----------



## DragonSlayer (23 November 2012)

A couple of years ago, my horse was given back to me from loan, after the vet mis-diagnosed a foot abcess.

My farrier was furious as he said it had been so obvious he couldn't believe the vet had left him and just pumped him full of bute etc etc etc....

The frog basically disintegrated and it took a month to get him sound, but the farrier said it would expect it to flare up again.

It did, about 5 months later and it then took 6 months to finally clear it, as it was so deep-rooted and my poor horse had to grow another frog.

Treatment?

Foot tubbing, lots of salt and as hot as I could bear water.....everyday, 6 months.

Farrier came regularly to check, and promised me he would come right, he did.

The old methods are the best...


----------



## tallyho! (24 November 2012)

Sounds like canker!


----------



## amandap (24 November 2012)

Thrush can eat the frog away and go deep in the central sulcus even invading the digital cushion.

A friend took on two ponies left in a field for months that the owner no longer wanted. Both had severe thrush but the frogs on both front hooves of one just fell off when the hoof was picked out leaving a perfectly formed frog shaped pinky corium. Luckily that hadn't gone deep just rotted the surface frog tissue and grew back a healthy frog within weeks.


----------



## Lady La La (24 November 2012)

Just as I was starting to get quite worried, Oberon saves the day with a sensible, constructive and informative post! 
Quite alarming the self inflated view some posters on here have of their 'knowledge' regarding all things footy... I'm glad there are posters such as Oberon around to provide a sensible & accurate analysis when one is needed 

Hope you can take away some useful and sensible advice from this thread, OP. Don't be ruled by those that shout the loudest either, they are not always correct


----------



## Millyard Rejects (24 November 2012)

All I can add is.....jeez how many abcess's are you lot seeing in your horses???


----------



## Tnavas (24 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I've just looked at the photo again and burst out laughing    

Tnavas can you not see that I had cut off all the hair so that I could easily disinfect the wound when it was right at the top? 

It regrew with his coat change, of course.  Meanwhile, it did not stop him doing this:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IHLQAnGLF...AAsg/TrXzryoYvD8/s320/Rdbst_MAY_THXC_1186.jpg

Click to expand...

Me too laughing now - I hadn'r noticed that you'd cut the hair! This couold be why I wear glasses!


----------



## Tnavas (24 November 2012)

Millyard Rejects said:



			All I can add is.....jeez how many abcess's are you lot seeing in your horses???
		
Click to expand...

Clydesdale is 9 and never had one - filly is 4 and had many of them!


----------



## PapaFrita (24 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			There is no evidence whatsoever that leaving them to burst on their own increases the risk of bone infection, which also happens in ones that are opened by a vet or farrier. It's rare. It happens. BUt there is no demonstrable link between how the abscess finds its way out and bone infection and many vets and farriers advise leaving it, although not the majority.
		
Click to expand...

PF had an abscess which I tried poulticing/digging out. By 'digging' I mean nothing like the butchery shown in some of the photos on this thread and neither vet nor farrier could find it so we decided to see if it would track up to her coronet band. There was no improvement. Eventually xrays showed the infection was way up wall of hoof and it HAD gone into her pedal bone. Vets  had to carve out part of her pedal bone and she had a plate on her shoe for a few weeks. Hole closed surprisingly quickly. I have x-rays as a souvenir.
I would try to find, dig out(conservatively!) and poultice.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2012)

you can see frog rotting away going to soft mulch and receeding
 treatment

 peroxide

  peroxide with tablets
 engemycin twice a day  kept bandaged in dry poultice

 baytrill


----------



## Shysmum (24 November 2012)

Hi Victoria, and news  (or have I missed it) ?


----------



## Fairynuff (24 November 2012)

tallyho! said:



			In true HHO style... 13 pages about some pus![/QUOTE

*****LIKE*****  

Click to expand...


----------



## mightymammoth (24 November 2012)

shysmum said:



			Hi Victoria, and news  (or have I missed it) ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking he became more sore overnight so had the vet out yesterday morning who has dug it out, its the one from last month that has got reinfected.


----------



## diamonddogs (24 November 2012)

Hope that's sorts it out once and for all!

FWIW when I read the OP I knew nothing of the background to Victoria's abscess problem, and just read it as the opening to a debate, so I was a bit  at the way the thread degenerated!

Up to last summer I was an abscess virgin, so I've learned quite a lot through reading this. My own experience was Saturday horse just using her toe for balance, so I knew there was a problem as soon as I saw her. She could walk on the affected foot but only just and it took a while to get her from the field to the yard. Several people thought it might be the beginning of the end of an abscess, and the general opinion was to shove her in the isolation paddock and keep a close eye on her. She was fine overnight though still lame, so I thought perhaps I could wait till the morning and get the farrier, but by Sunday teatime (they know how to pick their moments!) she was hopping, and I felt I just couldn't leave her, so I reluctantly called the vet (I'm of the school of thought that where feet are concerned, farrier first), who poulticed, bandaged and billed (£120 ), telling me to get the farrier out first thing.

Fortunately when I rang the farrier he told me he was going to be on the yard anyway that morning, so he checked everything out and all of a sudden it was ready to blow, and blow it did - horse hopping round the yard slopping pus everywhere, but the relief in that mare's eyes was a joy to see. Another couple of days poulticing and she was as right as rain. And he didn't ask me for a penny.

Anyway, waffle over, and my question is to those who'd leave their horse for a day or so just to see, how do you know when it's safe to do this, because I daren't have left my horse for another 12 hours hopping? And do you just leave well alone, or do you poultice or tub while you wait and see?

Thanks!


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

Millyard Rejects said:



			All I can add is.....jeez how many abcess's are you lot seeing in your horses???
		
Click to expand...

In a 60 horse livery yard for years, dozens. Keeping between 2 and 5 horses at home for 21 years, about another 20.


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			PF had an abscess which I tried poulticing/digging out. By 'digging' I mean nothing like the butchery shown in some of the photos on this thread and neither vet nor farrier could find it so we decided to see if it would track up to her coronet band. There was no improvement. Eventually xrays showed the infection was way up wall of hoof and it HAD gone into her pedal bone. Vets  had to carve out part of her pedal bone and she had a plate on her shoe for a few weeks. Hole closed surprisingly quickly. I have x-rays as a souvenir.
I would try to find, dig out(conservatively!) and poultice.
		
Click to expand...


But this also happens with ones which are dug out. There is no evidence that not digging it out causes any greater risk of pedal bone infection. I'm sorry for your one experience but it proves nothing either way. 


Please don't get me wrong, peeps, it doesn't bother me that other people choose to dig out. It only bothers me that people who are advised by their vets or farriers to leave it to come out by itself are not unnecessarily scared witless by horror stories of what are relative very rare complications.


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Me too laughing now - I hadn'r noticed that you'd cut the hair! This couold be why I wear glasses! 

Click to expand...

Glad you saw the funny side    It was a great hole! It ran from the top to the bottom of the foot. I put peroxide in the hole and it ran straight out of the bottom. Quite fun to watch


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 November 2012)

Opening up the abcess gives instant relief of pain. OH is farrier and always goes straight away to abcesses as leaving a horse in pain is a welfare issue, as well as the risk of complications.


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

horsemadmum1 said:



			Opening up the abcess gives instant relief of pain. OH is farrier and always goes straight away to abcesses as leaving a horse in pain is a welfare issue, as well as the risk of complications.
		
Click to expand...

Can you ask OH to dig out what he was taught about the risk of complications for us HMM1? If there is any evidence as to digging out being safer I'd love to see it. I'd also like to understand why some of his fellow farrier would make the other choice and leave to brew. 

I think it should perhaps also be noted that it isn't always possible for the farrier to find them and the horse ends up with unnecessary holes in the sole, themselves presenting a risk of complications.

And also that no-one is recommending that a horse be left hobbling for more than a day or so before you try to open an abscess with a knife instead.


----------



## Tnavas (24 November 2012)

cptrayes said:



			Glad you saw the funny side    It was a great hole! It ran from the top to the bottom of the foot. I put peroxide in the hole and it ran straight out of the bottom. Quite fun to watch 

Click to expand...

Good stuff Peroxide - are you still able to buy it over the counter?


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Good stuff Peroxide - are you still able to buy it over the counter?
		
Click to expand...


Cheapest is eBay 100 vol, water down by a factor of ten. Anyone who doesn't know it, be VERY careful handling 100 vol it is 30% peroxide and very, very ,very corrosive at that level. 3% is very safe and used as a wound wash for children. Great for thrush and abscess washouts.


----------



## Peegeesmum (30 December 2018)

I have read all the comments with interest as I have,sadly had to watch 2 of my geldings suffer the pain of foot abscess's.First two times the vet dug them out.Two months of dressings until the holes appeared to be closed.The next time the vet could not find the absccess & my poor boy spent 10 days lying down in agony.However,it burst out at the coronary band & he was immediately pain free.He was able to stay out without any dressings.I hate to see them in pain but I think nature has it right.Leave it to track out at the coronary band where it will heal much more quickly. Wild horses do not have their feet dug out & they heal as nature intended.


----------



## only_me (30 December 2018)

Peegeesmum said:



			I have read all the comments with interest as I have,sadly had to watch 2 of my geldings suffer the pain of foot abscess's.First two times the vet dug them out.Two months of dressings until the holes appeared to be closed.The next time the vet could not find the absccess & my poor boy spent 10 days lying down in agony.However,it burst out at the coronary band & he was immediately pain free.He was able to stay out without any dressings.I hate to see them in pain but I think nature has it right.Leave it to track out at the coronary band where it will heal much more quickly. Wild horses do not have their feet dug out & they heal as nature intended.
		
Click to expand...

Thread is from 6 years ago...


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 December 2018)

only_me said:



			Thread is from 6 years ago...
		
Click to expand...

Talk about digging things out... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## tallyho! (30 December 2018)

Well old threads do come back... google searches etc...


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 December 2018)

I haven't read anyone else's posts on here.

My old boy had cushings and one of the signs was repeated absesses, so if I was OP I'd get vet to firstly take some bloods to see what's going on.

If there is an absess, I would always be inclined to ask the farrier to have a look in the first instance; IME farriers are generally far more accurate that the vet is at pinpointing EXACTLY where the problem is and effecting an immediate remedy, and if the farrier is always free to recommend the client to get the vet as well, but farrier would be my first call. 

What you don't want to happen with an absess is for it to remain unresolved and for it to burst via the coronary band, if you get a lot of absesses occurring this can then de-stabilise the whole foot, which is what happened to my horse. He had to be PTS at this point as his poor old feet were literally coming apart. Sorry OP not wanting to bring doom and gloom.......


----------



## only_me (30 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			Talk about digging things out... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I love that smell of pus, instantly reassuring that the hrose hasnâ€™t broken a leg ðŸ˜œ



tipsytinsel said:



			Well old threads do come back... google searches etc...
		
Click to expand...

Yes... but start a new one rather than dragging a new one up from the depths, especially if youâ€™ve not much to add to whatâ€™s already been said!


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 December 2018)

Zombie thread


----------



## tallyho! (30 December 2018)

only_me said:



			I love that smell of pus, instantly reassuring that the hrose hasnâ€™t broken a leg ðŸ˜œ



Yes... but start a new one rather than dragging a new one up from the depths, especially if youâ€™ve not much to add to whatâ€™s already been said!
		
Click to expand...

Some people don't look at the dates tho do they... still a pertinent subject despite the many millions of posts on abscesses 


Oh and ... eeeewwww! That smell!


----------

